
Ask HN: Would you want to watch YC's Stanford Course together online? - fairpx
I love YC’s Stanford Course “How to start a startup”.<p>You can watch it at your own pace on Youtube, but for many of us, the value is in watching things together and discussing what’s being presented. There is tremendous value in the conversations that happen around such classes. The questions asked. The sharing of ideas. The sharing of additional resources.<p>So I’ve built a little online classroom and I’ll be live streaming YC’s course from Monday til Sunday. There’ll be a live chatroom to accompany the live stream, so you can chime in, discuss the lectures, make new friends (find a potential new cofounder?) etc.<p>Question: Would you like to join the watch party, and take this class in your pyjamas from the comfort of your home&#x2F;where ever you are?<p>No: Why not?<p>Yes: Sign up here - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;86bilUmhCneUwW6y2
======
Emouri
No. I like the idea but I haven't got time every day. I might be able to do an
hour or two a week. I'm also probably not in a timezone where it makes sense
like bbcbasic also points out.

------
bbcbasic
No. Due to being in a different time zone and family commitments means it's
hard to get a specific time to do it. Whereas watching on youtube can just be
done during a lunchbreak.

------
ruler88
it is hard to dedicate large chunk of time on a regular basis without clear
ROI attached.

What does the watch party offer that a discussion forum doesn't? Is the real
time feedback really worth me stressing out about making a chunk of time
regularly?

------
1_listerine_pls
Great post, I had no idea they existed.

